# Let's Go Celtics!!!



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone else pumped up for the hoops season?  I've been a die hard Celtics fan since watching Larry Bird with my father as a kid.  

Here's to hoping the New Big Three can hang Banner 17 from the rafters in the new Gahden.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

Im a big Celts fan, not much to cheer for the last 5yrs, they smoked the Knicks by 40 last night, then again it didnt count.  It would be nice if they could go say 50-32.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm thinking more 60 and 22.  I wouldn't have said that a month ago when the trade first happened.  I figured 50 wins would be all that could be expected first year until the 'new big three' gelled.  I know it's only pre-season, but they are showing a helluva a lot of chemistry for the short time they've been together.

The Celts are gonna be NASTY this year


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm thinking more 60 and 22.  I wouldn't have said that a month ago when the trade first happened.  I figured 50 wins would be all that could be expected first year until the 'new big three' gelled.  I know it's only pre-season, but they are showing a helluva a lot of chemistry for the short time they've been together.
> 
> The Celts are gonna be NASTY this year



 lol ok 60 is a bit of a stretch, 50 would be nice.  The only teams that might win 60 are all in the west..


----------



## Rushski (Oct 19, 2007)

Celts can realistically win 50 this year.  But, don't think ANY Eastern team can beat two or three of the Western Conference teams.

But it will be nice to actually be able to watch a Celts game and not get mortally depressed.  Especially on top of hoping for the Sox to continue and watching the Pats dominate!!!

Great time to be a Boston sports fan.  Bruins - who cares (management is killing them-obviously).


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2007)

Its amazing that in the NFL, MLB, and NBA there is a far superior conference and its not even close.. in baseball its the AL, football the AFC and basketball the Western Conference.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Celts can realistically win 50 this year.



I watched them lose to the Knicks last night.

Any team losing to the Knicks has no hope of reaching 50 wins.

Sorry.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I watched them lose to the Knicks last night.
> 
> Any team losing to the Knicks has no hope of reaching 50 wins.
> 
> Sorry.




That was pre-season.  I put about as much stock in that loss as I did in the win by 40 against the same Knicks last week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I watched them lose to the Knicks last night.
> 
> Any team losing to the Knicks has no hope of reaching 50 wins.
> 
> Sorry.




Still feel this way?

6 and 0 Baby.  Barring injuries, I don't think it's unrealistic at all for the C's to get 60 wins if you've seen how they're playing the game.  Great defense, fantastic passing.....beating teams quite handedly.

Hopefully 7 and 0 after tonights home game vs the Nets!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 14, 2007)

Yup..the Knicks suck...again. The Celtic's have bought themselves, on paper, a good team. I think without a doubt they will be one of the contenders for the championship. If they don't get 50 wins, which I think they will, Doc's job has to be on the line.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 14, 2007)

They are playing real well im even surprised and im a Celtics fan.  Im interested to see how they respond after say a 2 or 3 game losing streak, those things happen over 82games its just the facts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yup..the Knicks suck...again. The Celtic's have bought themselves, on paper, a good team. I think without a doubt they will be one of the contenders for the championship. If they don't get 50 wins, which I think they will, Doc's job has to be on the line.



I'm going to assume you're a Knicks fan....could be wrong.  When you say the Celtics 'bought' a good team....you may not mean it, but it comes across as how the Yankees lately have tried to 'buy' championships.  If I'm right in assuming your dedication to the Knicks, I hope you do realize that they have a payroll of nearly 110 mil, tens of millions more than the second spender AND they're paying over 80 mil on top of that out to players and coaches they've cut to make room on the roster for new ones.  


that all said, Celtics, 7 and 0 with 6 of 7 wins accomplished in convincing fashion.  Gotta love these C's!!!!


----------



## Rushski (Nov 15, 2007)

Definitely nice to be able to acknowledge another GREAT Boston sports team!!!

NY teams suck...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 15, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Definitely nice to be able to acknowledge another GREAT Boston sports team!!!
> 
> NY teams suck...



 lol well i wouldnt say they are great but they are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Zand (Nov 16, 2007)

That was a little dramatic right there...

8-0 but damn I thought we were back to 06-07 for a few minutes there...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2007)

sucked in the fourth quarter for sure......but hung on, 8 and 0 baby.  


What I'm wondering is what does this team have to do to convince Fritolay that they are a 'great' team?  I guess win a championship and as excited as I am with this team, it's all for not if they don't take home the title.  That's Patriots mentality right there and what motivates that team every week.  Hopefully the Celtics find the same motivation.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 17, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> sucked in the fourth quarter for sure......but hung on, 8 and 0 baby.
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is what does this team have to do to convince Fritolay that they are a 'great' team?  I guess win a championship and as excited as I am with this team, it's all for not if they don't take home the title.  That's Patriots mentality right there and what motivates that team every week.  Hopefully the Celtics find the same motivation.



 Hey im a huge celtics fan but after the last 5yrs i need to see this longterm, Sunday will be a good test at Orlando.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 17, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm going to assume you're a Knicks fan....could be wrong.  When you say the Celtics 'bought' a good team....you may not mean it, but it comes across as how the Yankees lately have tried to 'buy' championships.  If I'm right in assuming your dedication to the Knicks, I hope you do realize that they have a payroll of nearly 110 mil, tens of millions more than the second spender AND they're paying over 80 mil on top of that out to players and coaches they've cut to make room on the roster for new ones.
> 
> 
> that all said, Celtics, 7 and 0 with 6 of 7 wins accomplished in convincing fashion.  Gotta love these C's!!!!



Chill dhs

I am a Knick fan but I don't dislike any of the other teams, since I have a place a few miles from you I have come to like the Boston teams. Me and the kids have seen the Pirates at CCCC several times and even the Sea Dogs a few times. The Celtics went out and brought in some awesome talent. They bought the new players vs drafting them out of college. All the teams in every major team sport do it, don't be so sensitive. 

I agree it does take more than a couple of weeks before you can justify calling the new Celtics a "great" team.  Alot can happen between now and the playoffs.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 18, 2007)

Well the Celts finally lost, they missed easy shots down the stretch and probably should have won, good 2nd half comeback though, cant win em all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Chill dhs
> 
> I am a Knick fan but I don't dislike any of the other teams, since I have a place a few miles from you I have come to like the Boston teams. Me and the kids have seen the Pirates at CCCC several times and even the Sea Dogs a few times. The Celtics went out and brought in some awesome talent. They bought the new players vs drafting them out of college. All the teams in every major team sport do it, don't be so sensitive.
> 
> I agree it does take more than a couple of weeks before you can justify calling the new Celtics a "great" team.  Alot can happen between now and the playoffs.




No need for me chill, I was stating the obvious.  Do I think most teams 'buy' their squad?  Sure I do.  I'm a Red Sox fan, different sport, but certainly the most guilty out there next to the yankees in 'buying' a championship.  I read what you wrote and simply pointed out that the Knicks, WAY more than any other team has tried to buy a team over the past 15 years.  If there wasn't a salary cap and luxory tax implications, they'd certainly spend like the Yanks do.  There isn't a team in the league that's got 10 mil in cut salaries to clear roster spots.  The Knicks are in it for 80 mil in that fashion.

I don't view basketball in the same light as I do baseball in terms of 'buying' a team.  If the Celtics didn't draft well over the past several years there is no way they can bring in Allen and KG.  For the last two years teams have been trying to acquire KG.  If it was all about money it would be easy to do, but the collective bargaining agreement prevents that.  Boston finally had the players and equal salaries to get the deal done.   

If you took my comments as being over sensitive and defensive......they weren't.  I just viewed your comments as the pot calling the kettle black times ten.  That's all.  If there is one team in the league that truly has tried to 'buy' a squad, it's the Knicks head and shoulders above all others.


As for tonights game.  Tough loss.  That Tony Allen missed layup in the final two minutes was the real killer.  I also thought Pierce's three at the end was a very bad play. He had enough time to drive and draw a foul.  That was the better choice.  When you're down by 2 with 7 seconds left, the goal should be overtime, not sinking a game winning three.  Poor choice by the captain.

All and all an impressive short falling comeback being down by 20.  Orlando is a damn tough team and I'm not suprised we lost there on the road.  Since the start of pre-season, I've had them ranked as a top four squad in the east.  Hopefully the next few days allows the boys to rest, especially Ray Allen.  Best shooter in the game hasn't been able to hit the side of a barn for the past four.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 19, 2007)

*...my $.01...*



FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Hey im a huge celtics fan but after the last 5yrs i need to see this longterm, Sunday will be a good test at Orlando.


IMO...you be pretty close on target *FRITOLAYGUY*.  If they don't make Pierce a forward, where he _should be_, their movement/ball-movement in the lane & from side-to-side is/will-be the same as the last 5 years..._non-existence_.
The way Rivers seems content to play the "Paul Pierce...One-point-victory" type of game over weak teams leading to his _Hero_-status in the media makes him and the organization a *Loser*....for another season...imho.   ...And some say that a huge salary won't hinder performance... :lol:

$.01


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2007)

10 and 1 after last night's win against the Lakers, which was impressive.  The C's got back to passing the ball very well and better team defense.  Tonight should be an easy win, but you never know coming on the back end of back to back games.

It's kind of dissappointing that they don't play the likes of Phoenix, Dallas and San Antonio until basically February.  I'm looking forward to seeing how the C's stack up against the likes of the best of the west.


----------



## Zand (Nov 24, 2007)

Larceny report: The Celtics just stole that game... can't believe that just happened.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2007)

YES!!!

I was just about to post how crappy they played and had fallen to 10 and 2.  What an improbable finish!  Down 2, Bobcats imbounding the ball with 4.7 ticks left on the clock, Celtics steal the inbounds pass quickly get it to Ray Allen for the game winning 3 at the buzzer!  sweet


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 25, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I was just about to post how crappy they played and had fallen to 10 and 2.  What an improbable finish!  Down 2, Bobcats imbounding the ball with 4.7 ticks left on the clock, Celtics steal the inbounds pass quickly get it to Ray Allen for the game winning 3 at the buzzer!  sweet



 Saw the highlights, sweet indeed a good way to finish off a back to back.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm thinking more 60 and 22.  I wouldn't have said that a month ago when the trade first happened.  I figured 50 wins would be all that could be expected first year until the 'new big three' gelled.  I know it's only pre-season, but they are showing a helluva a lot of chemistry for the short time they've been together.
> 
> The Celts are gonna be NASTY this year




16 and 2 now 


Do people still think 60 wins is a stretch?  I didn't in the pre-season and I still don't.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2007)

17 - 2


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 9, 2007)

They are playing great, havent gone out west yetor played any real tough teams but 55+wins seems within reach now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2007)

24-3

Still truly haven't been tested.  They're a legit title contender, but still need to go through some of the West power houses and find a way to beat Detroit before I call them favorites.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2008)

28-3

4th best start in NBA history.  I was at the game tonight and they kind of cruised through it.  Looked like they were saving their energy for tomorrow night's game in Detroit.  If they can win that game going away on the back end of two and a row against a HOT Pistons club that has won eleven straight, it will be a BIG statement in my book.

Tony Allen was VERY IMPRESSIVE tonight.  Looks like he's finally working his way back from the major knee injury sustained a year ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2008)

Rookie second round draft pick, Glen 'Big Baby' Davis, puts the Celtics on his back scoring 16 points in the fourth quarter as the Celtics win in Detroit.  Following the game, Paul Pierce can be seen taunting the fans in Auburn Hills saying, "That's right, the Celtics are the team to beat"

....and they are

29 and 3

Looking like I'm going to half to up my ante.  I had suggested 60+ wins during the pre-season.  Barring injuries, this team is a lock for 65 right now.  I won't say 70


YET


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 6, 2008)

Well they are playing quite well, even im surprised they have exceded my expectations, and that game in Detroit was huge, should give them alot of confidence knowing they can win there, but Detroit also won in our building.  They are undefeated against the west, and have avenged all 3 loses against the Magic, cavs, and pistons with wins against all of them the next time they played them.. Not too shabby.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2008)

AMAZING win tonight.  Down 22 in the first half against the World Champion Spurs in San Antonio....big time grit comeback for the WIN

Happy Saint Patrick's Day Everyone


You're Boston Celtics are 53-13.......BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2008)

62-15

five games left in the regular season

Biggest one season turn around in NBA History.  Can't make 70 wins, but 65 is a lock!!!

Let's Go Celtics!!!  :beer:


----------



## lerops (Apr 9, 2008)

I am a fan of The Big Ticket, so I like  Celtics this season. But other than at the top the East is so bad compared to the West that it is not even funny. The playoffs will be great this year. I mean the Western conference playoffs.  C's will most likely play a depleted team at the final, otherwise that would also be a great series.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't count out Detroit.  They basically mailed it in three weeks ago when they realized they couldn't catch the Celtics record wise for home court.  Detroit would give any team out West a series as well.


----------



## lerops (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, I meant Detroit and Celtics when I said at the top. But I am guessing Celtics will win that one.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2008)

Lets Go Celtics!!!!!!

Beat La!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm thinking more 60 and 22.  I wouldn't have said that a month ago when the trade first happened.  I figured 50 wins would be all that could be expected first year until the 'new big three' gelled.  I know it's only pre-season, but they are showing a helluva a lot of chemistry for the short time they've been together.
> 
> The Celts are gonna be NASTY this year



Well turned out to be 66 and Champs.  Had their down moments in struggling against the Hawks and Cavs.....but this team was the best in the league for sure this year with a couple of signature moments in the finals.  Largest comeback in finals history and biggest blow out in the clinching game.

GO CELTS!!!


With all due respect to the Giants fans..........Boston is the city of Champions!


----------



## ccskier (Jun 18, 2008)

I was at the game.  It was unreal, my hands hurt from high fives and the voice is a little raspy today.  I went to game 1 of the Cleveland series, it was a good time, but nothing compared to last night.  The energy in the place gave you a body high.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

Movin' on

Let's Go Celtics!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 20, 2008)

lol thats the great thing about sports when one ends another begins, Celts will probably win the east again but not 66wins like last year, i think they are gonna miss Posey alot in the playoffs, injuries aside they should be where the redsox just were defending their championship in the eastern conference finals with a chance to move on and probably play the Lakers again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2008)

The TRUTH!!!!!!!








the guy is simply amazing.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 13, 2008)

That he is, i remember about 7 yrs ago when he got  stabbed i never thought hed even come back and look at him now, hes getting more confident if thats even possible


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> That he is, i remember about 7 yrs ago when he got  stabbed i never thought hed even come back and look at him now, hes getting more confident if thats even possible



got to enjoy him why he's playing, it's a real treat to watch.  If he's not already, Pierce could go down as a top 5 and maybe even 3 Celtic ever.  

He often acted like an idiot when he was younger, we all do, but now his approach to the game is truly something special. 

The guy bleeds green and is a true Celtic.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> got to enjoy him why he's playing, it's a real treat to watch.  If he's not already, Pierce could go down as a top 5 and maybe even 3 Celtic ever.
> 
> He often acted like an idiot when he was younger, we all do, but now his approach to the game is truly something special.
> 
> The guy bleeds green and is a true Celtic.



Being an All-Pro every year and being on losing teams for 10 seasons can make one act like an idiot.

Pierce is a great all around player and he is the perfect teammate for Garnett.

There are several championships there.

Old school players both.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 15, 2008)

wow high praise jim, several championships would be nice


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> got to enjoy him why he's playing, it's a real treat to watch.  If he's not already, Pierce could go down as a top 5 and maybe even 3 Celtic ever.
> 
> He often acted like an idiot when he was younger, we all do, but now his approach to the game is truly something special.
> 
> The guy bleeds green and is a true Celtic.



....and for all my praise of Paul, what does doc do?  Takes him out of the game from 7:30 in the fouth down to like 3:15.  At the time he was rolling as he often does late 3rd, early part of the 4th. :jaw:  The guy just put the team on his back two days in a row, he's consistently fantastic in the 4th.....why sit him?  

Outside of blow outs where the Celtics are on the winning end, I think Pierce should play all 12 minutes in the fourth quarter every game.  

Give him extended blows early in the game, but the guy has to be one the floor in the fourth and the first option on offense

He rarely disappoints in the clutch


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2008)

17-2

9 straight wins.  This team very well might be better than last years squad.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 17-2
> 
> 9 straight wins.  This team very well might be better than last years squad.



Yeah, but Lebron's team got better, too.  I think it's a toss-up as to which team is more likely to make it to the NBA finals.  I think the big difference this year is how much Rondo has improved.  The Celtics advantage is defense and that's somewhat negated in the playoffs when the other teams pick it up and start playing defense, too.  Don't forget how close the Celtics were to being knocked out in the playoffs.  It wouldn't surprise me to see that happen again this year.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 24, 2008)

Goin for 20 in a row Xmas day, unreal i thought they wouldnt be as good with losing posey , will they win 70 i dunno still have the texas triangle and a tough western trip, they will cool off eventually and LA is seeking some revenge probably 68-14 ish which isnt half bad lol.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 29, 2008)

108-63??? :-o


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> 108-63??? :-o



I watched the replay this morning since it's refrozen crap up on the hill and I'm planning to get maybe one or two runs at crack o' noon.  The game wasn't even as close as the score.  After back-to-back losses, the Celtics were pretty focused.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2008)

They were great last night no doubt, but unfortunately for them to beat the Lakers in a playoff series, Rondo is going to have to put his ego aside for the team and being comfortable with reduced minutes.  

Against teams like the Lakers with 3 shot blockers on the floor (Bynum, Gasol, Odom) Rondo's game is a liability because he simply can't shoot.  When he drives against most defenses a perimeter defender will collapse into the lane to help.  The Lakers don't have to do this with Bynum back there, so there are fewer open looks for perimeter shots AND he simply can't get to the bucket as easy.  I would play him less, and House more against teams like the Lakers and have Pierce bring the ball up and run the offense through Garnett in the high post.  Playing this way is useless when you have Rondo on the floor as he can't shoot, so his defender doubles off of him, making open looks for Pierce and Allen harder to come by.  Having House out there prevents that.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 1, 2009)

Last I checked, no important NBA games are played in December.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2009)

So im at work last night at 630 i look up and whos standing in front of me Doc Rivers.. Good guy i forgot he has a house and lives in winter park in the off season.  He really misses Posey's presence for freeing up the rest of the offense.  Then i go around the corner and 3 magic players are having pizza and across the street at Beluga for those who know the area Patrick Ewing is pulling in with his black land rover.  Last week rashard lewis of the magic was at my work and chip carey the braves announcer was also in here, i dont think ive seen this many famous people in 20yrs up north, the cities are too big, down here theres not alot of places to hide and very few ritzy i wanna be seen at places except winter park


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2009)

Without KG I have no illusions of the Celtics winning the title, but god damn they're playing with the heart of a championship ball team.  

The Bulls series is in anyone NBA fans' top five of all time best series and this Orlando series is no joke either.  Down 14 with five minutes to go........the CELTICS WIN!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap, I was so happy about the Bruins I totally forgot to switch over to the Celtics!  

Great news!!  For this I will have more:  :beer:


----------



## Rushski (May 13, 2009)

Almost gave up on the Cs last night...  Glad I stuck with it and shows that experience can beat youthful exuberance in the end.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

09-10 Squad is DEEP

they've played downright sloppy in the first two games, yet beat the Cavs in Cleveland for the first time in 5 years last night and are KILLING the Bobcats tonight. 

If this team stays healthy, it's the best of the KG era no doubt


----------



## Geoff (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 09-10 Squad is DEEP
> 
> they've played downright sloppy in the first two games, yet beat the Cavs in Cleveland for the first time in 5 years last night and are KILLING the Bobcats tonight.
> 
> If this team stays healthy, it's the best of the KG era no doubt



It's kind of hard to get worked up about the Celtics this early in the season.   Too many teams make the playoffs so the regular season is more like a long exhibition season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

I bleed green my man.  Grew up seeing Larry with my dad in the 80s.  Even when they won like 15 games four years ago, I still probably watched 70 out of 82 games. I think because the Sox and Patriots pretty much sucked during the 80s outside of 85-86, I attached myself to the Celtics most.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2010)

Tonight is why I love basketball.  Two miracle plays in six tenths of a second.  CRAZY.  In no other sport does that happen.  Sorry Walk Off HR.  Sorry Hail Mary.  Nothing beats the end of a tight basketball game.  INCREDIBLE


----------

